
Ask HN: What is the best way to promote your startup? - babayaga_
I think that customers&#x2F;users are the key for making a successful startup. But firstly, you have to provide a way to let them reach you and figure about it.<p>What kind of promotion methods do you use to promote your newly released web apps?<p>What are the solutions, tricks, and methods you are using to generate a high traffic to your startup?
======
rubbysmith
You have to write smth interesting about your startup. Book, article, essay
etc. Tell some interesting facts to people. Also if you doesn't know how to
write the best content you can work with professional writers and editors. I
work with [http://getessayeditor.com/](http://getessayeditor.com/) There
you'll find the best professional editors.

------
kilian-cgn
I created the first conference in my niche and wrote the first hard-cover book
about this topic. Both helped a lot. Takes a lot of work though.

